
Why Are There So Many Robocalls? Here’s What You Can Do About Them - ss2003
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-there-are-so-many-robocalls-heres-what-you-can-do-about-them-1530610203
======
tonyquart
I think it's because robocall is still one of the cheapest and most converting
marketing trick for them. I have just read an article that talks about how we
could sue them and maybe get some money from them at
[http://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-wins-
massive-229500-robo...](http://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-wins-
massive-229500-robocall-lawsuit-against-time-warner-cable/).

